# Setting a stand near a bedding area



## ohio_coyote (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey everyone i was just wondering wat is the right distance to setup from a bedding area. This bedding area is in the corner exactly at the corner and outside the corner is corn.. It is at the edge corner and i was thing of setting a stand in the peak of the corner like the last tree if it is big enough that comes out to a point.. that way i can watch the bedding area and watch down along the corn. If u don't walk out of the woods and walk across the bedding area straight it sinks and there is a tiny stream and then it goes up hill.. i was just wondering if it would be a good idea to setup there and was wondering if i should set up further away and i kno this is a great spot because i see does and plenty of rubs and i saw a B&C buck bedding there with a doe.. This buck is huge this year he probably has a 3 foot spread and about 18 or 20 points.. can't wait for bow season.. sorry if i didn't explain everything exact but it is hard to explain lol

Well thanks for all the info and help

dylan


----------



## stickem14 (Sep 26, 2006)

Hunt from the outside in. By that I mean get as close as you dare, set up there and hunt it ONLY in ideal conditions (wind, weather, etc...). When you're there you might see where he's coming into the field and be able to adjust accordingly. When you go to hang a stand make sure it's about midday when he's least likely to be moving. Remember if you slip up on a deer like you've described you might never see him again...they get that big for a reason and it's not cuz they investigate a strange new odor (you :lol: ). Good luck!


----------

